# HP Deskjet 340 drivers for OS XP



## lsaunders421 (Jul 7, 2006)

I am running XP pro OS and the only drivers I can find for this printer is OS98.
The printer is old by works fine. I just purchased new cartriages but can not get printer to work right. Is there any compatable drives I can use. When I tried to install drivers for OS98 there was a registry problem and the drivers would not install.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

the HP 340 drivers are built into Windows XP. Go to HP on the left side and then choose the deskjet 340 in the right side.


----------

